

We can rebuild him: Philadelphia hackers offer brotherly love to fallen robot - devNoise
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2015/08/we-can-rebuild-him-philadelphia-hackers-offer-brotherly-love-to-fallen-robot/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+(Ars+Technica+-+All+content)

======
devNoise
While Philadelphia can have its share of Broad Street Bullies it is a good
city. Glad to see some of the makers and roboticists here were willing to lend
a helping hand.

